#ubuntu-pt 2010-11-04
<ProUbuntu> olá
 * Patricia |ME| will fall by something that did not.
<BUGabundo> evening
<Patricia> BUGabundo oi
<Patricia> boa noite BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> ola miuda linda
<BUGabundo> como vais?
<BUGabundo> long time no see
<Patricia> BUGabundo ^^ vou bem
<Patricia> bem com raiva do brasil :(
<Patricia> e vc BUGabundo como vais?
<Patricia> :S
<BUGabundo> cansadito
<Patricia> e tu BUGabundo como vais?
<Patricia> ^^
<BUGabundo> xeguei à pouco de 3h de gym
<Patricia> vc = tu
<Patricia> ^^
<BUGabundo> :D
<BUGabundo> tás a aprender :P
<Patricia> ^^
<Patricia> BUGabundo: me falaram que a palavra "vc" ai em portugal é quase um palavrao?
<Patricia> isso é verdade?
<Patricia> "vc" --> "você"
<BUGabundo> nao
<Patricia> mmm
<Patricia> :)
<BUGabundo> você é mais formal
<BUGabundo> para tratar alguem num escalao social diferente
<Patricia> :D
<Patricia> tás a fazer o que?
<Patricia> ^^
<BUGabundo> nada
<BUGabundo> tou no IRC
<Patricia> mmm
<Patricia> :)
<Patricia> BUGabundo: vou continuar estudando :D
<BUGabundo> vai la
<Patricia> para ser alguém precisa estudar :D
#ubuntu-pt 2010-11-05
<Kirikou> Andre_Gondim :D vc por aki :P
<Andre_Gondim> kimus, por que não, ó pá
<kimus> Andre_Gondim: hein?
<Andre_Gondim> kimus, nada não
<Kirikou> rssrsr
<Kirikou> Andre_Gondim: errou o nick :P
<Kirikou> kimus: ele errou o nick :P
<kimus> Kirikou: a ver se não se engana outras coisas também... :-p
<Kirikou> :P
<BUGabundo> oias o/
<Yutaka> BUGabundo
<Yutaka> faz um favor
<Yutaka> #ubuntu-br
<Yutaka> bani um bot chato la
<Yutaka> :D
<Yutaka> por favor
<Yutaka> nao tem op
<Yutaka> la
<Yutaka> :(
<Yutaka> to tentando falar com uma pessoa mas ingles :s
<Yutaka> BUGabundo: por favor :S
<BUGabundo> n percebi
<BUGabundo> o q keres exactamente?
<Yutaka> tipo
<Yutaka> entra la
<Yutaka>  /j #ubuntu-br
<Yutaka> e veja o nick predador00
<Yutaka> ele é um bot
<Yutaka> e esta trollando
<Yutaka> e nao tem op ativo :s
<BUGabundo> ok! e ?
<BUGabundo> eu n tenho OP la
<Yutaka> vc pode banir ele
<Yutaka> tem sim
<BUGabundo> n,n tenho
<BUGabundo> nunca la pus os pes
<Yutaka> *!*@ubuntu/member/*
<Yutaka> BUGabundo (~bugabundo@ubuntu/member/bugabundo) entrou em #ubuntu-pt
<Yutaka> BUGabundo: :D obrigada
<Yutaka> :D :D :D sem bot
<BUGabundo> resolvido
<Yutaka> :D
<Yutaka> obrigada
<BUGabundo> n abuses do poder
<BUGabundo> nice way to send my evening http://p.bugabundo.net/a-forca-que-um-bicho-destes-faz-reboque
<Yutaka> uhumm
<BUGabundo> *spend
<Yutaka> BUGabundo nossa vou tomar agua, meu coração vai sair pela boca :S eu chamei um monte de pessoas :s
<Yutaka> ^^
<licensed> adsuhdsauhadsuhasduhasduhdsauhudshauadshhadsuuhasdhuushdadsuhasdhsaduhads
<BUGabundo> Yutaka: #ubuntu-ops is your friend
<licensed> Yutaka, calma patty
#ubuntu-pt 2010-11-06
<Yutaka> BUGabundo:
<Yutaka> ^^
<Yutaka> BUGabundo como vc esta?
<BUGabundo> *vc*? :P
<BUGabundo> cansado
<Yutaka> tu
<Yutaka> ^^
<BUGabundo> preciso de uma massagem às costas
<BUGabundo> va q entrei hoje de ferias
<BUGabundo> e para a semana volto a lisboa para o Codebits
<BUGabundo> vai ser OPTIMO
<Yutaka> mmm
<Yutaka> :)
<Yutaka> estudar :D
<freedom_linux> olá a todos e todas
<freedom_linux> estamos próximos de lançar um sistema para gestão de finanças pt-br e estou prorando pessoas em portugal ou que fale a linga pt-PT para que possamos portar o tal sistema para esta linguagem
<freedom_linux> alguém?
<BUGabundo> envia um email para a equipa de traduçao
<freedom_linux> pois bem é disso que preciso e não encontro
<BUGabundo> ubuntu-pt.org
<freedom_linux> samosproject.net
<Patricia> |Back| Voltei :D
#ubuntu-pt 2010-11-07
<Pedrolima88> ola, nao sei quais sao as regras do canal, logo nao quero chegar quebrando nenhuma delas. Eu tenho uma duvida com uma placa wireless que configurei hj mas deu errado, como posso descrever meu problema?
<Patricia> Bom dia
<pedro> Boas pessoal
<Patricia> pedro boas, como vais tu?
<pedro> vai-se andando :P
<pedro> e por ai?
<Patricia> vai-se andando :D
<nr2222> olá
<nr2222> quais as vantagens para fazer upgrade para o 10.10, tenho o 10.04
<nr2222> ?
<PabloGarrido> nr2222, http://www.zdnet.com/photos/ubuntu-1010-maverick-meerkat-released-whats-new-and-improved
<nr2222> ZDnet error
<nr2222> não dá
<PabloGarrido> tenta este entao
<PabloGarrido> http://www.zdnet.com/photos/ubuntu-1010-maverick-meerkat-released-whats-new-and-improved/473620?tag=content;get-photo-roto
<nr2222> obrigado assim escuso de perguntar num forum publico de Informatica, como o Tugatech www.tugatech.com.pt
 * Guest12867 Back :@ (Excess Flood) 
#ubuntu-pt 2011-10-31
<FernandoMiguel> guud afternoon
<rramalho> boas :)
#ubuntu-pt 2011-11-01
<Alchimista> boas, alguém sabe como instalar um programa a partir de um svn, programa esse em c#?
<FernandoMiguel> boa tarde
#ubuntu-pt 2011-11-03
<FernandoMiguel> evening
<FernandoMiguel> morning. today is Thursday
#ubuntu-pt 2011-11-06
<tiago> está aqui alguem?
<Nobnux> ?
#ubuntu-pt 2013-10-28
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-10-29
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Raiane> alguem pode me ajuda ?
<Raiane> quero desistala o ubuntu como eu faço ?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-10-30
<astroo-> NSA chief defends its spying programs  http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2013/10/29/nsa-spying-congress-testimony/3304221/
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-10-31
<astroo-> NSA recolheu dados de utilizadores do Google  http://www.publico.pt/tecnologia/noticia/agencia-de-seguranca-americana-recolheu-dados-de-utilizadores-do-google-1610859
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-11-01
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-11-02
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-11-03
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<deveras> viva
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-10-27
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-10-28
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-10-29
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-10-30
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-10-31
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-11-01
<astroo-> NVIDIA's Linux Driver On Ubuntu 14.10 Can Deliver Better OpenGL Performance Than Windows 8.1  http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu1410_win81_nvidia&num=1
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-11-02
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<kimus> xiii— tão vazio :-)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-10-26
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-10-27
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-10-28
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<MBorges> bom dia
<MBorges> alguém por aqui?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-10-29
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-10-30
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-10-31
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-11-01
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-11-06
<exu77> alguem ai
<astroo-> eu sempre
<astroo-> ola
<exu77> salve astroo
<exu77> hahaha
<astroo-> novo aqui?
<exu77> sim
<exu77> nem sei como entrei
<exu77> kkkk
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<exu77> valeu
<astroo-> isso nao sou bruxo
<exu77> diz ai voce entende de invasao
<astroo-> so lendo noticias
<exu77> cara meu tor ta dando um erro estranho
<astroo-> qual?
<exu77> diz que tenho que atualizar ele
<exu77> ja fiz isso intalei e reistalei
<astroo-> e foste buscar ao site do tor?
<exu77> sim
<exu77> nao estou com ubuntu
<astroo-> ok
